# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  روش مطالعه دروس هندسه و گسسته + منابع پیشنهادی

## Araz

*روش مطالعه دروس هندسه و گسسته + منابع پیشنهادی

*کاری از جناب محمد کاظم میدانی


به نام خدا 

هندسه و گسسته 


هندسه ی پایه و هندسه ی تحلیلی هر کدوم 8 سوال در کنکور دارند ، 13 سوال مربوط به جبر و گسسته هست و 2 سوال هم آمار ! مباحثی که نیاز به صبر و تلاش فراوان دارن ! مباحثی که بعضی ها از همون ابتدا برای خودشون حذف می کنند و به تبع اون کسانی که بهش جواب میدن خیلی جلو میفتن ! به نظر اکثریت هندسه و گسسته یه سر و گردن از بقیه ی درس های کنکور جدا هستند ! اما جدا از سختی ظاهریشون خیلی جالب و زیبا هستند ! 


هندسه سال های دوم و سوم رو میگن هندسه پایه و سال چهارم رو میگن هندسه ی تحلیلی ! هندسه ی پایه رو یه عده حذف میکنن چون میگن سخته ! اما واقعیت اینه که اگر اصولی کار بشه میتونید به سوالاش جواب بدین...میخوام هندسه ی پایه رو باز کنم : هندسه 1 شامل : استدلال – مساحت – تشابه – هندسه ی فضایی اشکال هندسی و هندسه2 شامل : استدلال – دایره – تبدیل های هندسی – هندسه ی فضایی خط و صفحه ...8 مبحث هستند و تقریبا هر کدوم یه سوال دارند !  در مورد هر کدوم از این مباحث میتونند سوالات خلاقانه ای بدهند که سوال سختی بشه !  اما چیزی که تو کنکور های اخیر بوده اینه که حداقل 3 سوال از این 8 سوال به قدری ساده اند که کافیه به مباحث سوالات آشنا باشید ! 4 سوال دیگه رو میشه با تلاش و زدن تست های متعدد حل کرد ! و معمولا یه سوال سخت وجود داره که برای همه مشکل ساز میتونه باشه ! اما در مورد اون هم اگه به دنبال درصد بالایی هستید ، واقعا میشه با حل سوالات خلاقانه و سخت مشابه ذهن خودتون رو برای حل این جور سوالات آماده کنید و بعد از کمی فکر به راه حل مناسب برسید ! ولی در کل هندسه ی پایه ی کنکور اون قدر ها نیاز به فکر نداره ! نیاز به مطالعه و تسلط داره !     ( منبع پیشنهادی : هندسه پایه نشرالگو – هندسه پایه دریافت – هندسه 1 و2 گاج و ... هر چی سوال سخت و خلاقانه در حد کنکور داره !) 



در مورد تحلیلی همیشه یه مطلب جالب وجود داره ! وقت گیر ترین و زجز آور ترین سوالات ریاضی مربوط به تحلیلی میشن اما در عین حال تقریبا تنها مبحث از ریاضیات هستند که گفته میشه با خوندن تنها کتاب درسی و کنکور های اخیر میشه به تمام سوالاتش پاسخ داد بدون این که زیاد نیاز به فکر باشه ! در حالی که سوالات هندسه پایه و گسسته بیشتر به خلاقیت و فکر نیاز داره اما خیلی راحت تر حل میشن معمولا !  پس برای تحلیلی وقت بذارین ! وقت بذارین و سوالات رو برای خودتون تضمین کنید... در طول سال وقت کافی برای تحلیلی بذارید و همون طور که برای دیفرانسیل گفتم مفهومی کار کنید . تو تستای تحلیلی گاهی زرنگی کردن میتونه شما رو راحت تر به جواب برسونه ...برای مثال یه تجسم ساده یا حتی رد گزینه ! ( منبع پیشنهادی : آموزش خیلی سبز ( البته اگه معلم خوبی دارین لازم نیست) – گاج – نشر الگو –دریافت – تخته گاز فار ) 


میرسیم به دو سوال آمار ! به هیچ وجه بهش بی اعتنایی نکنید ! همین آمار با چند تا فرمولی که داره گاهی ازش سوالی میدن که حلش بیشتر از سه تا سوال گسسته و تحلیلی طول میکشه ! پس سوالات سخت رو کار کنید ...4 فصل اول رو بخونید و نکات مهمش رو خلاصه کنید برای خودتون ! دو فصل آخر هم فرمولاشو خوب یاد بگیرید و تست های کنکور های اخیر وسوالات تالیفی مشابه و سخت حل کنید تا به مشکلی با این دو تا دونه سوال سر جلسه بر نخورید ! ( منبع : اغلب کتابای ریاضی پایه بخش آمار هم دارن ..از همونا تست بزنید) 



رسیدیم به جبر و احتمال و ریاضیات گسسته ! در مورد جبر سوال از فصل استدلال به صورت انواع استقرا یا لانه کبوتری میاد و از فصل مجموعه ها هم معمولا سوالات بسیار آسونی میاد که با نمودار ون خیلی راحت حل میشن ! میرسیم به گسسته : گراف – نظریه اعداد – ترکیبیات و احتمال !  در مورد گراف فقط میتونم بگم تمرین ! تکرار ! سوالات زیاد خاصی هم نمیتونند بدن در حد کنکور ! فقط گاهی نیاز به فکر و خلاقیت داره که اون هم حل میشه ! نظریه اعداد هم مبحثی هست که گاهی بعضی سوالاش سخت هستند و نیاز به فکر زیاد و رسیدن به راهکار های عجیب هستند اما این همیشه پیش نمیاد و اغلب اوقات میشه با تمرین زیاد مسائل مختلف ..سوالات رو خیلی قشنگ حل کنه و در وقتش هم صرفه جویی کنه ! پی بردن به ماهیت و مفهوم در نظریه اعداد حرف اول رو میزنه ! اگر مفهوم دقیقش رو درک کنید میتونید خیلی راحت به بهترین روش برای حل سوال برسید !  اما در مورد دو مطلب آخر : ترکیبیات و رابطه که یه جورایی جامع مباحث گسسته هست سوالات نسبتا تکراری و ویژه ای داره که در مورد اون هم تمرین زیاد و حل مسائل مختلف به مقدار زیاد میتونه کارگشا باشه ! اما احتمال ...بیشترین سوال رو داره و خیلی هم راحت و به شدت قشنگه ! فقط کافیه خوب درکش کنید ...اگه از تابستون شروع کردین پیشنهاد میکنم احتمال سوم و چهارم رو در تابستون کامل و در حد 100 کار کنید ! ( منبع پیشنهادی:‌ خیلی سبز جدید (  تازه چاپ شده ) - فار - خوشخوان – نشرالگو – گاج – صفر کلوینم ندیدم میگن خوبه ! )



*محمد کاظم میدانی
تابستان 93*

----------


## mojtabamessi

دوستان من دوم تجربی هستم برای هندسه بنظرتون میتونم از جامع ریاضیات تجربی استفاده کنم؟یا میکروبگیرم؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

سلام
برا هندسه 1 سیر تا پیاز گاج بگیر محشره. تستم زیاد داره

----------


## mojtabamessi

> سلام
> برا هندسه 1 سیر تا پیاز گاج بگیر محشره. تستم زیاد داره


من فقط کتابی بایه تست میخام نظرتون درباره این دو کتابو که گفتم چیه؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> من فقط کتابی بایه تست میخام نظرتون درباره این دو کتابو که گفتم چیه؟


نه الآن که دوم تجربی هستی ریاضیات جامع نگیر. میکرو بگیر (البته بین این دو کتاب)

----------


## mojtabamessi

> نه الآن که دوم تجربی هستی ریاضیات جامع نگیر. میکرو بگیر (البته بین این دو کتاب)


هندسه مگه فقط باسه سال دوم نیست؟ نمیشه با جامع خوند؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> هندسه مگه فقط باسه سال دوم نیست؟ نمیشه با جامع خوند؟


برا تجربی فقط هندسه 1. اگه جامع داری که فقط همون بخون.

----------


## mojtabamessi

جامع ندارم میخام بگیرم پس باسه تست هندسه جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟

----------


## nitah

> جامع ندارم میخام بگیرم پس باسه تست هندسه جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟


آره من تعریف هندسه خیلی سبز رو زیاد شنیدم کتاب خوبیه

----------


## 2435

> دوستان من دوم تجربی هستم برای هندسه بنظرتون میتونم از جامع ریاضیات تجربی استفاده کنم؟یا میکروبگیرم؟


سلام...بهترین کتاب برای هندسه۱ هندسه۱ سیر تا پیاز گاج سبز تالیف محمد طاهر شعاعی هستش....بهترین کتاب بازاره از هر نظر....خیلی سبز جامع هندسه۱ش خوبه ولی اکثرا تست کنکوره و تمرینای کتاب درسیه و کلا کمه...بنظرم رو هندسه۱گاج سیر تا پیاز کار کنی عالیه...

----------


## nitah

*هندسه پایه و تحلیلی*   مهندس علیرضا و رضا شریف خطیبی

 با سلام و درود حضور شما  دانش‌آموزان پرتلاش که با آینده‌نگری به‌جا و استفاده از تجربیات دیگران  سعی در ایجاد زیربنای محکم علمی در مهم‌ترین سال تحصیلیتان دارید. 
 
 *حرف اول و آخر!* آیا تابه حال به کارگرانی که با  دریل‌های بزرگ و مخصوص و با زحمت فراوان مشغول سوراخ‌کردن آسفالت کف  پیاده‌رو هستند دقت‌کرده‌اید؟ از یک‌سو ژنراتور با سر و صدای زیاد با تولید  انرژی برق و از سوی دیگر یک کارگر با صرف انرژی فراوان به‌وسیله‌ی ابزار  مخصوص، مشغول انجام این کار طاقت‌فرسا است. البته گاهی اوقات نیز قطرات آبی  که از یک کولر آبی به‌طور مداوم چکه می‌کند، همین‌کار را خیلی بی‌سر و صدا  (و حتی بدون دریل، ژنراتور و کارگر) انجام می‌دهد! انرژی که هر قطره آب به سنگ سخت  وارد می‌کند واقعاً ناچیز است ولی «استمرار و تمرکز» قطرات آب بی‌نهایت  زیاد است! نتیجه‌گیری از این مثال ساده برعهده‌ی شما دوست عزیز. *توصیه‌های کلی درباره‌ی مطالعه و تمرین هندسه‌ی**تحلیل**ی:* برای آغاز مطالعه و تمرین این درس  نیز می‌توانید با چیدمان خوب و منطقی کتاب درسی پیش بروید. یعنی از بردار  شروع کنید زیرا مقدمه‌ی فصل ۲ است و در کنکور سراسری ۹۰ نیز حتی از فصل ۲  بیش‌تر مورد توجه بوده‌است! با توجه به این‌که یکی از  ویژگی‌های درس هندسه تحلیلی، تحلیلی و مفهومی‌بودن مباحث آن است؛ یعنی  زمانی که مفاهیم درسی برای دانش‌آموز جا می‌افتد، نیاز به حل تعدادی سؤال  تشریحی و سپس چهارگزینه‌ای دارد تا بتواند: ۱)      منظوریابی سؤال را بیاموزد. ۲)      رابطه‌ها و مفاهیم آموخته‌شده را به‌صورت عملی به‌کار گیرد. ۳)      بین مفاهیم آموخته‌شده ارتباط ایجاد کند (که البته این مرحله گاهی با تداخل آموخته‌ها همراه است و این کاملاً طبیعی است). ۴)      قدرت تشخیص پیدا کند که در شرایط مختلف از چه روشی استفاده کند و تاحدی به‌سرعت خود بیفزاید. برای رعایت موارد بالا پیشنهاد  می‌کنیم دانش‌آموزان گرامی، مفاهیم آموخته‌شده را با سؤالات تشریحی و  مفهومی مناسب از کتاب درسی یا آزمون‌های پایان ترم سال‌های قبل تمرین کنند و  سپس آن‌ها را در آزمون‌های کوچک به‌کار گیرند. مثلاً پس از پایان هر بحث و  حل سؤالات تشریحی آن درس، طی ۳ آزمون ۱۰ یا ۱۵ سؤالی خود را ارزیابی کنند.  نیازی به سطح‌بندی این آزمونک‌ها نیست و هر آزمون باید سؤالات ساده، متوسط  و دشوار داشته‌باشد. بهتر است این ۳ آزمون یک روز در میان برگزار شوند تا  حداکثر بازدهی را داشته‌باشند. در آزمون اول قطعاً زمان، کم‌تر  مورد توجه قرار می‌گیرد، زیرا ممکن است به‌خاطر ایجاد شک در صحت یک رابطه  یا فرمول دانش‌آموز مجبور شود به کتاب یا جزوه‌ی خود مراجع کند. یا ممکن  است دانش‌آموز در محاسبات دچار اشتباه شود و … پس به‌طور طبیعی در آزمون  اول درصد و نمره نمی‌تواند چندان مورد توجه باشد و این آزمون درواقع حالت  دستگرمی دارد! در آزمون دوم حتی الامکان زمان  مورد توجه قرارگیرد، البته اشکالی ندارد اگر زمان کمی بیش‌تر از ۵/۱ دقیقه  برای هر تست درنظرگرفته‌شود. هدف از این آزمون، فقط تکرار و تمرین  تجربه‌های آزمون قبلی و افزایش سرعت به‌صورت نسبی است. در این مرحله، از  دانش‌آموز انتظار می‌رود روی فرمول‌ها و روش‌ها تسلط خوبی داشته‌باشد تاحدی  که دیگر به جزوه مراجعه نکند و اصولاً چیزی را فراموش نکند. در این آزمون  باید درصد متوسطی کسب شود. آزمون سوم که در وقت قانونی «هر  تست ۵/۱ دقیقه» برگزار می‌شود، می‌تواند ملاک خوبی برای سنجش درصد  دانش‌آموز باشد. البته این درصد با تکرار و تمرین دائماً افزایش می‌یابد و  جای نگرانی وجود ندارد. کارکرد و مکانیزم مغز و حافظه‌ی  انسان با توانایی نامحدود و شگفت‌انگیز، طوری طراحی‌شده که در دراز مدت با  بازه‌های تکرار مناسب و مستمر می‌تواند هر مطلبی حتی با حجم بالا را حفظ  کند. و مغز هر طور که تمرین داده‌شود با عادت به همان سبک پیش‌روی و رشد  می‌کند و انجام محاسبات نیز سرعت می‌پذیرد. هدف از برگزاری ۳ آزمونک توسط  دانش‌آموز تکرار و تمرین در وقت محدود است. یادمان باشد بلدبودن یک مطلب یک  مقوله است و ارائه و پیاده‌کردن آن درس در جلسه‌ی آزمون در زمان محدود  مقوله‌ی کاملاً متفاوتی است!!! پس رشد درصد هر آزمون فقط یک شاه‌کلید دارد:  تکرار و تکرار و تکرار در زمان محدود؛ یادمان باشد که: تکرار مادر  مهارت‌هاست. تجربه‌ی دیگر این‌که به‌‌طورکلی  تعداد روابط و فرمول‌های مهم و یا نکات و ویژگی‌هایی که مورد استفاده قرار  می‌گیرند، زیاد هستند و به‌همین‌دلیل خلاصه‌نویسی، دسته‌بندی و در صورت  امکان استفاده از نمودار برای به‌خاطرسپردن آن‌ها توصیه می‌شود حتی در  مواردی لازم است داوطلبان، روش اثبات به‌‌دست‌آمدن فرمول‌ها و روابط را نیز  مطالعه و تمرین کنند تا رابطه‌ی موردنظر در ذهن ‌آن‌ها نقش‌بندد. *توصیه‌های کلی درباره‌ی مطالعه و تمرین هندسه‌ی**پایه:* در مورد درس هندسه‌ی پایه نیز به  این مطلب توجه کنید که حتماً مرور درس و حل تست را از تابستان آغاز کنید و  این درس را به ایام نوروز یا پس از آن موکول نکنید! ذهنیت غلطی که راجع‌به  هندسه پایه وجود دارد این است که چون این درس مربوط به سال دوم و سوم است،  روش تمرین در آن نیز مانند مثلاً فیزیک ۲ یا جبرواحتمال … است!!! از شما خواهش می‌کنیم به‌هیچ‌عنوان گول این باور غلط را نخورید! اصرار ما برای زودتر شروع‌کردن  هندسه‌ی پایه به‌خاطر ویژگی‌های فصل ابتدایی هندسه‌ی ۱ و ۲ یعنی «استدلال  در هندسه» است که در کنکور سراسری ۳ یا ۴ تست را دربر می‌گیرد. تنوع زیاد  در مطالب این فصل و در پی آن تنوع استراتژی حل تست باید در طی چندین ماه  ملکه‌ی ذهن داوطلب شود و به‌هیچ‌عنوان ۳ یا ۴ ماه آخر کافی نیست! البته  به‌جز فصل اول، بقیه فصل‌ها حالت بسته و یکنواخت دارند و ممکن است در کوتاه  مدت نیز در ذهن تثبیت شوند. حل تست‌های این درس در زمان کوتاه  امکان‌پذیر است به‌شرطی‌که برای داوطلب به‌صورت عادت در بیاید. رشد درصد  در آزمون‌های این درس به مراتب کندتر از هندسه‌ی تحلیلی صورت می‌گیرد ولی  ارزشش را دارد چون هندسه پایه قطعاً شما را از سایر داوطلبین متمایز  خواهدکرد. فراموش نکنید که این درس نیز جزئی از ریاضیات کنکور است و حل  تست‌های آن فوق‌العاده ارزشمند است. دقیقاً مثل یک تست دیفرانسیل یا گسسته! روش تکرار و مرور این درس فقط با  روش حل ۳ آزمون توصیه می‌شود. و از آن‌جا که فرم اثبات قضیه‌ها و حل  تمرینات تشریحی کمی با تست‌ها متفاوتند، حل سؤال تشریحی قبل از اجرای ۳  مرحله آزمون توصیه نمی‌شود. آزمون‌های هندسه‌ی پایه نیز همانند تحلیلی بهتر  است یک روز در میان برگزار شوند. برای مطالعه و اجرای آزمونک‌های  هر دو درس هندسه‌ی تحلیلی و پایه، نیاز به تخصیص حدود ۹ یا ۱۰ ساعت در هفته  می‌باشد. البته شاید این میزان مطالعه برای دو درسی که روی هم ۱۶ تست  ریاضی را تشکیل می‌دهند کم باشد ولی برای تابستان و آغاز به‌کار
بد نیست! راجع‌به منابع مطالعه نیز دو کتاب  هندسه‌ی پایه (چاپ‌شده) و هندسه‌ی تحلیلی نشر دریافت (که نزدیک به چاپ  است) با تفکر و نظم شرح‌داده‌شده در توضیحات بالا تألیف شده‌اند که حتماً  در اجرای برنامه کمک‌حال داوطلبین عزیز خواهدبود. توصیه‌های کلی و مسیر  مطالعه را دانستید. بعداً خدمت می‌رسیم و بقیه‌ی توصیه‌ها را با شما عزیزان  درمیان می‌گذاریم. بچه‌های عزیز؛ نسبت به‌کارتان (که  فعلاً دانش‌آموزی و سال آینده دانشجویی است) حریص باشید و به آن غیرت  بورزید. همت کنید که این فرصت یک‌ساله غنیمت است. خانواده، دبیران،  آزمون‌ها و هرکس که فکرش را بکنید امسال فقط‌وفقط از شما یک چیز را  می‌خواهند و آن هم «خوب و مؤثر درس خواندن است». گمان نکنید بیرون از سال  کنکور خبری است! تمام زندگی همین است و همین (البته شاید با استرس کم‌تر)  یعنی تلاش و آزمون و تنها چیز مهم نگرش و اعتقاد شما نسبت به خودتان و  توانایی‌هایتان است. *پرتلاش و موفق باشید!* *مهندس علیرضا و رضا شریف‌خطیبی*

----------


## amirsaesh

از هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته دیگه کلافه شدم.درصدام تو این درسا بین 0 تا 20 متغیره و خیلی ترازمو میاره پایین...میشه لطفا یه راه خوب یا کتاب خوب  بهم معرفی کنید...از بین میکروگاج تحلیلی و نشرالگو کدوم و پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## 2435

> از هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته دیگه کلافه شدم.درصدام تو این درسا بین 0 تا 20 متغیره و خیلی ترازمو میاره پایین...میشه لطفا یه راه خوب یا کتاب خوب  بهم معرفی کنید...از بین میکروگاج تحلیلی و نشرالگو کدوم و پیشنهاد میکنید؟


میکرو جدید گاج که دو مولف داره و دو جلده...علی منصف شکری-آرش عمید

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> از هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته دیگه کلافه شدم.درصدام تو این درسا بین 0 تا 20 متغیره و خیلی ترازمو میاره پایین...میشه لطفا یه راه خوب یا کتاب خوب  بهم معرفی کنید...از بین میکروگاج تحلیلی و نشرالگو کدوم و پیشنهاد میکنید؟


قبلن از چی میخوندی ؟!؟

----------


## amirsaesh

قبلا از روی نشرالگو چاپ 91 میخوندم...ولی الان مولفش فرق کرده.

----------


## Bano.m

خیلی مفید بود

----------


## Sleeplife

> *هندسه پایه و تحلیلی*   مهندس علیرضا و رضا شریف خطیبی
> 
>  با سلام و درود حضور شما  دانش‌آموزان پرتلاش که با آینده‌نگری به‌جا و استفاده از تجربیات دیگران  سعی در ایجاد زیربنای محکم علمی در مهم‌ترین سال تحصیلیتان دارید. 
>  
>  *حرف اول و آخر!* آیا تابه حال به کارگرانی که با  دریل‌های بزرگ و مخصوص و با زحمت فراوان مشغول سوراخ‌کردن آسفالت کف  پیاده‌رو هستند دقت‌کرده‌اید؟ از یک‌سو ژنراتور با سر و صدای زیاد با تولید  انرژی برق و از سوی دیگر یک کارگر با صرف انرژی فراوان به‌وسیله‌ی ابزار  مخصوص، مشغول انجام این کار طاقت‌فرسا است. البته گاهی اوقات نیز قطرات آبی  که از یک کولر آبی به‌طور مداوم چکه می‌کند، همین‌کار را خیلی بی‌سر و صدا  (و حتی بدون دریل، ژنراتور و کارگر) انجام می‌دهد! انرژی که هر قطره آب به سنگ سخت  وارد می‌کند واقعاً ناچیز است ولی «استمرار و تمرکز» قطرات آب بی‌نهایت  زیاد است! نتیجه‌گیری از این مثال ساده برعهده‌ی شما دوست عزیز. *توصیه‌های کلی درباره‌ی مطالعه و تمرین هندسه‌ی**تحلیل**ی:* برای آغاز مطالعه و تمرین این درس  نیز می‌توانید با چیدمان خوب و منطقی کتاب درسی پیش بروید. یعنی از بردار  شروع کنید زیرا مقدمه‌ی فصل ۲ است و در کنکور سراسری ۹۰ نیز حتی از فصل ۲  بیش‌تر مورد توجه بوده‌است! با توجه به این‌که یکی از  ویژگی‌های درس هندسه تحلیلی، تحلیلی و مفهومی‌بودن مباحث آن است؛ یعنی  زمانی که مفاهیم درسی برای دانش‌آموز جا می‌افتد، نیاز به حل تعدادی سؤال  تشریحی و سپس چهارگزینه‌ای دارد تا بتواند: ۱)      منظوریابی سؤال را بیاموزد. ۲)      رابطه‌ها و مفاهیم آموخته‌شده را به‌صورت عملی به‌کار گیرد. ۳)      بین مفاهیم آموخته‌شده ارتباط ایجاد کند (که البته این مرحله گاهی با تداخل آموخته‌ها همراه است و این کاملاً طبیعی است). ۴)      قدرت تشخیص پیدا کند که در شرایط مختلف از چه روشی استفاده کند و تاحدی به‌سرعت خود بیفزاید. برای رعایت موارد بالا پیشنهاد  می‌کنیم دانش‌آموزان گرامی، مفاهیم آموخته‌شده را با سؤالات تشریحی و  مفهومی مناسب از کتاب درسی یا آزمون‌های پایان ترم سال‌های قبل تمرین کنند و  سپس آن‌ها را در آزمون‌های کوچک به‌کار گیرند. مثلاً پس از پایان هر بحث و  حل سؤالات تشریحی آن درس، طی ۳ آزمون ۱۰ یا ۱۵ سؤالی خود را ارزیابی کنند.  نیازی به سطح‌بندی این آزمونک‌ها نیست و هر آزمون باید سؤالات ساده، متوسط  و دشوار داشته‌باشد. بهتر است این ۳ آزمون یک روز در میان برگزار شوند تا  حداکثر بازدهی را داشته‌باشند. در آزمون اول قطعاً زمان، کم‌تر  مورد توجه قرار می‌گیرد، زیرا ممکن است به‌خاطر ایجاد شک در صحت یک رابطه  یا فرمول دانش‌آموز مجبور شود به کتاب یا جزوه‌ی خود مراجع کند. یا ممکن  است دانش‌آموز در محاسبات دچار اشتباه شود و … پس به‌طور طبیعی در آزمون  اول درصد و نمره نمی‌تواند چندان مورد توجه باشد و این آزمون درواقع حالت  دستگرمی دارد! در آزمون دوم حتی الامکان زمان  مورد توجه قرارگیرد، البته اشکالی ندارد اگر زمان کمی بیش‌تر از ۵/۱ دقیقه  برای هر تست درنظرگرفته‌شود. هدف از این آزمون، فقط تکرار و تمرین  تجربه‌های آزمون قبلی و افزایش سرعت به‌صورت نسبی است. در این مرحله، از  دانش‌آموز انتظار می‌رود روی فرمول‌ها و روش‌ها تسلط خوبی داشته‌باشد تاحدی  که دیگر به جزوه مراجعه نکند و اصولاً چیزی را فراموش نکند. در این آزمون  باید درصد متوسطی کسب شود. آزمون سوم که در وقت قانونی «هر  تست ۵/۱ دقیقه» برگزار می‌شود، می‌تواند ملاک خوبی برای سنجش درصد  دانش‌آموز باشد. البته این درصد با تکرار و تمرین دائماً افزایش می‌یابد و  جای نگرانی وجود ندارد. کارکرد و مکانیزم مغز و حافظه‌ی  انسان با توانایی نامحدود و شگفت‌انگیز، طوری طراحی‌شده که در دراز مدت با  بازه‌های تکرار مناسب و مستمر می‌تواند هر مطلبی حتی با حجم بالا را حفظ  کند. و مغز هر طور که تمرین داده‌شود با عادت به همان سبک پیش‌روی و رشد  می‌کند و انجام محاسبات نیز سرعت می‌پذیرد. هدف از برگزاری ۳ آزمونک توسط  دانش‌آموز تکرار و تمرین در وقت محدود است. یادمان باشد بلدبودن یک مطلب یک  مقوله است و ارائه و پیاده‌کردن آن درس در جلسه‌ی آزمون در زمان محدود  مقوله‌ی کاملاً متفاوتی است!!! پس رشد درصد هر آزمون فقط یک شاه‌کلید دارد:  تکرار و تکرار و تکرار در زمان محدود؛ یادمان باشد که: تکرار مادر  مهارت‌هاست. تجربه‌ی دیگر این‌که به‌‌طورکلی  تعداد روابط و فرمول‌های مهم و یا نکات و ویژگی‌هایی که مورد استفاده قرار  می‌گیرند، زیاد هستند و به‌همین‌دلیل خلاصه‌نویسی، دسته‌بندی و در صورت  امکان استفاده از نمودار برای به‌خاطرسپردن آن‌ها توصیه می‌شود حتی در  مواردی لازم است داوطلبان، روش اثبات به‌‌دست‌آمدن فرمول‌ها و روابط را نیز  مطالعه و تمرین کنند تا رابطه‌ی موردنظر در ذهن ‌آن‌ها نقش‌بندد. *توصیه‌های کلی درباره‌ی مطالعه و تمرین هندسه‌ی**پایه:* در مورد درس هندسه‌ی پایه نیز به  این مطلب توجه کنید که حتماً مرور درس و حل تست را از تابستان آغاز کنید و  این درس را به ایام نوروز یا پس از آن موکول نکنید! ذهنیت غلطی که راجع‌به  هندسه پایه وجود دارد این است که چون این درس مربوط به سال دوم و سوم است،  روش تمرین در آن نیز مانند مثلاً فیزیک ۲ یا جبرواحتمال … است!!! از شما خواهش می‌کنیم به‌هیچ‌عنوان گول این باور غلط را نخورید! اصرار ما برای زودتر شروع‌کردن  هندسه‌ی پایه به‌خاطر ویژگی‌های فصل ابتدایی هندسه‌ی ۱ و ۲ یعنی «استدلال  در هندسه» است که در کنکور سراسری ۳ یا ۴ تست را دربر می‌گیرد. تنوع زیاد  در مطالب این فصل و در پی آن تنوع استراتژی حل تست باید در طی چندین ماه  ملکه‌ی ذهن داوطلب شود و به‌هیچ‌عنوان ۳ یا ۴ ماه آخر کافی نیست! البته  به‌جز فصل اول، بقیه فصل‌ها حالت بسته و یکنواخت دارند و ممکن است در کوتاه  مدت نیز در ذهن تثبیت شوند. حل تست‌های این درس در زمان کوتاه  امکان‌پذیر است به‌شرطی‌که برای داوطلب به‌صورت عادت در بیاید. رشد درصد  در آزمون‌های این درس به مراتب کندتر از هندسه‌ی تحلیلی صورت می‌گیرد ولی  ارزشش را دارد چون هندسه پایه قطعاً شما را از سایر داوطلبین متمایز  خواهدکرد. فراموش نکنید که این درس نیز جزئی از ریاضیات کنکور است و حل  تست‌های آن فوق‌العاده ارزشمند است. دقیقاً مثل یک تست دیفرانسیل یا گسسته! روش تکرار و مرور این درس فقط با  روش حل ۳ آزمون توصیه می‌شود. و از آن‌جا که فرم اثبات قضیه‌ها و حل  تمرینات تشریحی کمی با تست‌ها متفاوتند، حل سؤال تشریحی قبل از اجرای ۳  مرحله آزمون توصیه نمی‌شود. آزمون‌های هندسه‌ی پایه نیز همانند تحلیلی بهتر  است یک روز در میان برگزار شوند. برای مطالعه و اجرای آزمونک‌های  هر دو درس هندسه‌ی تحلیلی و پایه، نیاز به تخصیص حدود ۹ یا ۱۰ ساعت در هفته  می‌باشد. البته شاید این میزان مطالعه برای دو درسی که روی هم ۱۶ تست  ریاضی را تشکیل می‌دهند کم باشد ولی برای تابستان و آغاز به‌کار
> بد نیست! راجع‌به منابع مطالعه نیز دو کتاب  هندسه‌ی پایه (چاپ‌شده) و هندسه‌ی تحلیلی نشر دریافت (که نزدیک به چاپ  است) با تفکر و نظم شرح‌داده‌شده در توضیحات بالا تألیف شده‌اند که حتماً  در اجرای برنامه کمک‌حال داوطلبین عزیز خواهدبود. توصیه‌های کلی و مسیر  مطالعه را دانستید. بعداً خدمت می‌رسیم و بقیه‌ی توصیه‌ها را با شما عزیزان  درمیان می‌گذاریم. بچه‌های عزیز؛ نسبت به‌کارتان (که  فعلاً دانش‌آموزی و سال آینده دانشجویی است) حریص باشید و به آن غیرت  بورزید. همت کنید که این فرصت یک‌ساله غنیمت است. خانواده، دبیران،  آزمون‌ها و هرکس که فکرش را بکنید امسال فقط‌وفقط از شما یک چیز را  می‌خواهند و آن هم «خوب و مؤثر درس خواندن است». گمان نکنید بیرون از سال  کنکور خبری است! تمام زندگی همین است و همین (البته شاید با استرس کم‌تر)  یعنی تلاش و آزمون و تنها چیز مهم نگرش و اعتقاد شما نسبت به خودتان و  توانایی‌هایتان است. *پرتلاش و موفق باشید!* *مهندس علیرضا و رضا شریف‌خطیبی*


خب، این مشاوره بدی نیس، اما کتابا رو مطمئن نیستم

----------


## indomitable

> *روش مطالعه دروس هندسه و گسسته + منابع پیشنهادی
> 
> *کاری از جناب محمد کاظم میدانی
> 
> 
> به نام خدا 
> 
> هندسه و گسسته 
> 
> ...


سلام.من برای شیمی میخوام سال بعد به درصد صد برسونم خودمو.
سطحم الان متوسطه.ولی میخوام تموم تلاشمو بکنم.پشت کنکوریم و وقتم ازاده و سال اولم هست
برای شیمی چه کتابی رو پیشنهاد میدی ؟که بشه باهاش به صدوبیست برسونم خودمو

----------


## indomitable

> نه الآن که دوم تجربی هستی ریاضیات جامع نگیر. میکرو بگیر (البته بین این دو کتاب)


امسال پشت کنکوریم.میخوام شیمی رو ب صد برسونم سطحم متوسطه و تمام تلاشمو میخوام بکنم ک رتبه برتر بشم.
برای شیمی چی پیشنهاد میدی ک بتونم باهاش صد رو بزنم؟

----------

